# LEA First Leg- PICS!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS Carol took more...  I have more I am editing but wanted to dish the best ones out to calm you down


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Could she have a bigger smile on her face- she looks sooo happy- it's like she knows! This is wonderful. I hope she enjoys her trip north- good job Jenna. LOVE the bandana!!


----------



## Goehringteaches (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah! Pictures! How exciting!!!!! She looks so content in the car. She's still got a long way to go. Glad you are home safe and sound.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures!!! I love em
Did you see the huge smile on her face?? Its like she knows shes headed for her forever home


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

great pics!!! she definitely does look very happy


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

She looks so cute in her bandana! She fits right in with every pack! She's great!! And Bama is huge!!


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Just beautiful! Now take a well deserved nap!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Pics are great  look at that girl smile!!!!  She knows she's going HOME!!!

You and all the others are ANGELS!!!!

You ALL ROCK!!!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

ACC--did you cry when Lea smiled good-bye? How precious...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

She has a very sweet face!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I told Rob... no tears!!! But it wasn't easy...


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

She has got the sweetest eyes!!!
Very "old soul"


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

What a gift Jenna...


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

awwwwwwwww she is beauitful


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! That is fantastic, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What an adventure for Lea -- and her chauffeurs!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i keep coming back to look at these pics..... it really makes me so happy to see that girl head off to her new home. everyone involved in this transport is truly amazing.

and yes, bama is such a big boy!!! those are all some great lookin dogs, carol & jenna


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done - Well done!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What big smile on leah's face.... Cant wait to keep watching for more pictures....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Those are wonderful pictures. How long did it take for you to meet up with Carol? Lea does have a happy looking face. I can't wait to see more picutres. Carol, Bama is a gorgeous pup!!! Jenna, Rigby is gorgeous, also. Will he get much bigger?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rigby is a senior  He's ten years old. His waist is ever expanding, though 

Bama is GORGEOUS and not that tall, actually.... what a HUNK and so calm and well behaved. Obviously he has an outstanding temperament and a great mom!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Was it fun to meet Bama and Carol, or had you meet them before? Did you guys get to hang out for long?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hadn't! I was kind of shy... meeting face to face makes me shy! LOL as most of you know, I'm not shy on the phone. I'm not in person after a few minutes either. We didn't have much time. She had to hurry off so I didn't steal Bama


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

ohhhh... she does look happy!!!! Thanks for the early pics Jenna!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

A little something for you...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Geez I go away from the computer for a few minutes and I miss first crack at the new pictures.  Those are truly great ones. She looks like an angel and that smile is contagious. 

Well done Jenna and I hope the rest of her journey to the great white north goes just as smoothly. Now go pour your self a drink and get the rest of the pictures edited


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG She looks SO freakin happy!!!!! It brings tears to my eyes. GREAT photos!!! LOVE them!

Glad you made it back safe and sound!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rob, I am done with glass of wine one, and the pics! hehehehe you know me too well

Kimm, I LOVE THAT!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great photos! She looks soooo happy It's amazing what this forum does


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

What nice photos, brings tears to my eyes! I'm wishing I lived where you live, it looks much better than the 40 degrees, raining, and dirty snow banks in New Hampshire! 
Can't wait till she reaches New England! Hope she's not too tired to smile by then ... what a sweet dog!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Ahhh what a happy girl she is. You got to meet Bama!!!! wow what a hunk he is. Cant wait for the next photos


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Jenna, congratulations and job well done. I am sure from Lea's smile she will be one happy senior. It will probably take you all weekend to catch up on all our posts while you were doing her transport. I asked Rick to try to combine the posts to one thread so they are easier to follow, hope that is alright with everyone. Job well done. Rigby is adorable by the way.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Great job Jenna!! I know letting her go was a bittersweet moment, but you did GOOD!!!

Waiting for more pics from the next leg of Lea's journey!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures Jenna, she does look very happy








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Megan B said:


> What nice photos, brings tears to my eyes!...


 
Oh boy Megan, who's bringing the tissues because I think we're both going to need them :uhoh:.


----------

